# General > Business >  Now Even a Bigger Range exclusive to us

## Martin England

We are now using lots of new materials.
From Timber used in making of R.M.S Titanic to a old WWII Spitfire Propeller
We even have 45 million year old amber and are awaiting some more Mammoth Tusk
And today we even collected from Old Pulteney a cask used for the 21 year old Award winning Whisky 
We have a few local shows booked this year including the Caithness County show again
We have now moved our new contact details can be found on our site www.northviewcrafts.co.uk 

Thank you Martin & Kay
Caithness Pens

----------


## Dadie

The pens I have bought have been greatly appreciated from "those really hard to buy for people" that I love really...MEN!
They make great gifts and cant wait to see you at the local shows/events this year to see the new pens!

----------

